# Bargain Book Finds: September 2009



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the August 2009 bargain book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12098.msg231866.html#msg231866

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

Georgia Evans' trilogy about vampires during WWII is now priced at $4.47 a book: Bloody Good, Bloody Awful, and Bloody Right.

Bloody Good


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Just saw this one on Mobile Reads - Bitten and Smitten







for $1.99. I'm a sucker for vampire chick-lit:


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a really fun series.  The 5th - and final - in the series just came out last week, perhaps prompting the price decrease on #1. (I haven't read that final one yet but have read the rest of the series and really enjoyed it.)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Just squeaking in on the bargain price, there's another one of those 'buy one, get one free' things going on.

*Through September 6*, buy Skeleton Hill for $9.99 and get The Last Detective (also normally $9.99) as a free download. The Last Detective is #1 in the series, Skeleton Hill is #10, just released this week. Note that #4 and #5 in the series don't appear to be available on Kindle yet. 

I've never read this series or author so can't speak to how good they are, but decided to take a chance that they'd be interesting and sure enough, after purchasing Skeleton Hill, both books are showing in Manage My Kindle to be downloaded. (The Skeleton Hill page does show the relevant 'deal' language, so I wasn't too worried about it not working.)











(Thanks to Books on the Knob for the heads-up!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Donald Westlake's The Hook is 1.99.  It doesn't have the best reviews, but I love Donald Westlake's writing and the story sounds really interesting.  Only 288 pages, so a quick read this weekend.
deb


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

The Takers: Book One of the Oz Chronicles
by R.W. Ridley is currently 99 cents.

I am really enjoying this, but am soooo disappointed that the rest of the series isn't on Kindle yet.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

danfan said:


> The Takers: Book One of the Oz Chronicles
> by R.W. Ridley is currently 99 cents.
> 
> I am really enjoying this, but am soooo disappointed that the rest of the series isn't on Kindle yet.


I assume this offer is still going on? You can get the second book free from the author:



rwridley said:


> [size=10pt]I am the author, and I am indeed selling the Kindle version of my book, The Takers: Book One of the Oz Chronicles, for $.99. The bonus? If you have bought or buy the book, I will send you the 2nd book (not currently available in Kindle format) in the series in .doc or .pdf format for free. Just email me at member(at)rwridley.com and tell me you want the file.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Just squeaking in on the bargain price, there's another one of those 'buy one, get one free' things going on.
> 
> [\
> 
> ...


Cool! Both books are waiting to be downloaded to my DX.

FYI: Bloodhounds (Book 4) and Upon a Dark Night (Book 5) are not on Kindle. It is time to start clicking the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" links.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Devices and Desires







is this month's $1 book from Orbit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't posted this in awhile, so I'm going to take this opportunity to remind people--

we try to keep this and the Free Book thread pretty lean and mean to help people to find the bargains and free books. If you want to thank someone for posting, a PM (click on the little box under the user name on the left of each post) is better than posting here!

I'll be doing some housekeeping here to clean up the thread periodically. I apologize in advance for negatively affecting your post counts!  Thanks for understanding. 

Betsy


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$1.99 Mysteries


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a quick FYI:

The Margaret Maron book above is #7 of a series of 14 going on 15.  The first 6 are not available for Kindle.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> $1.99 Mysteries


Hmmm ... I bought "Secret Sanction" for the sale price of $1.99, and Amazon also gave me a free download of "Mortal Allies," a $6.39 Kindlebook by the same author, NOT on sale, for free! Glitch, or unannounced two-for-one? Anyway, a heck of a deal for $2!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Hmmm ... I bought "Secret Sanction" for the sale price of $1.99, and Amazon also gave me a free download of "Mortal Allies," a $6.39 Kindlebook by the same author, NOT on sale, for free! Glitch, or unannounced two-for-one? Anyway, a heck of a deal for $2!!!


Looks like it worked for me too, at least if my "Manage My Kindle" page is any indication.  Thanks for posting!!!

Edit: They appeared on my Kindle. It's indeed a 2 for $2 special. No idea how long it will last though. There was earlier 2-for-1 sale when Secret Sanction was much more expensive, but there's no longer any indication of the deal anywhere on Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I'm going to split out the 2for1 discussion of Secret Sanction and Mortal Allies, with a link remaining here to the thread. Good stuff here, but I think we need to do the discussion separately!

I've moved the pertinent comments to 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13435.msg257105.html#msg257105

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think anyone's posted this one:


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just found this one for a penny Skeeter a Cat Tale by Anne L Watson

http://www.amazon.com/Skeeter-A-Cat-Tale-ebook/dp/B002M352TM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_16


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

99 cents


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

_
--may have just been me, but I couldn't see the link so I just redid it. Betsy_

$4.79

This is the book Field of Dreams was loosely based on.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> _
> --may have just been me, but I couldn't see the link so I just redid it. Betsy_
> 
> $4.79
> ...


Thanks! Read this one a while back and it was very good. W.P. Kinsella is one of my favorite authors.

Two more classic "bargain" baseball reads:








and










N


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

$3.99

This King book leaves people very divided. Personally I think it is brilliant, others have found it slow and frustrating.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's one for $1.99 that sounds good











I also got Mortal Allies when I purchased Secret Sanction, so as of today they are still giving it free


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

For the few of the kindleboards members who haven't bought it yet, Outlander now qualifies as a bargain book at $2.99.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Found this one for a penny:


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Two from Wallace Stegner for $3.95 each.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Found this one for a penny:


Be careful to get the right version of the book if you make this purchase. There are 2 copies of the book available on Kindle:

The one cent version here

And the 99 cents version here

And there does appear to be a difference in addition to price. The one penny version is 573 kb in size while the 99 cent version is smaller at 511 kb. Not sure if that is due to formatting or additional content....


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

It is due to updates/editing, according to the author (in his thread).

You can also find Metagame free, with only a bit of digging....


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

frojazz said:


> For the few of the kindleboards members who haven't bought it yet, Outlander now qualifies as a bargain book at $2.99.


I don't know how long it will stay this way, but the price for this book has dropped again. It is, as of right now, $2.39


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012NOW44

No Irish Need Apply for $.99

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widowed mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made hate clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

Selected as 2009 June Book of the Month by Booz Allen Hamilton's Diversity Reading Group. "No Irish Need Apply by Edward C. Patterson is light homoerotic contemporary romance.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Try this drenee









_added image to link...Betsy_


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> Free download of Ted Dekker's _Black_ from the Dekker website!
> 
> http://teddekker.com/green/m/downloadblack.php
> 
> ...


I don't want to clog up the free page, but this is in relation to Ted Dekker's Black. You can purchase the entire trilogy in one file for 9.99 if you decide you want to continue...It's a great series at a really good price, I'm in the middle of it right now. Feel free to move my comments somewhere else.


----------



## allanguthrie (Jul 17, 2009)

Terrific, smart crime novel. Only available on Kindle. $1.25


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Can you purchase the bundle on the Kindle, or only at Dekker's website?


Here it is on amazon for $9.99:


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just downloaded for $1.99 - looks good, enjoy! 

*Product Description*
Following his dad's death, Remington James returns to the small North Florida town where he grew up to assume his father's life-taking care of his dying mother and running the local gun and pawn shop.One fateful fall evening, as the sun sinks and the darkness expands, Remington ventures deep into the river swamp to try out some new equipment and check his camera traps. Encountering the kind of wildlife that made him want to be a photographer in the first place, Remington gets some of the best shots of his life, but he's about to happen upon the most dangerous animal of all-a feral, patient, sociopath who wants Remington dead.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.00

No reviews on either the Kindle version or DTB, but I came across it and figured I'd post a note!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now closed. For the October 2009 Bargain books go to:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14212.msg271310.html#msg271310

Go to the first message of this topic for the link to the prior month's Bargain Books

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

